# jintropin or genotropin



## star321 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi guys i have an option to buy both. Which one would you recommend is the better one and do you know how they come? Thanks


----------



## B-50 (Jan 20, 2008)

Avoid jin probably only fake floatin round genotropin pfizer?this is top of gh range and top prices hard to get proper tho

go for proven gh lie hyge, genetech


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

star321 said:


> Hi guys i have an option to buy both. Which one would you recommend is the better one and do you know how they come? Thanks


agree on what has been said about Jin, if it is Geno by pfizer it is very good i am using it now when i am at home, but i have a feeling you are talking about the generic 100iu boxed type the general opinion is they are ok


----------



## star321 (Feb 16, 2013)

thanks for the replies guys. With the Jin its directly/indirectly from the supplier should be the pharma grade. Then Geno I am getting through a friend and he did say that it is the pharma grade. Do u know if it comes premixed and ready to inject? sorry for the questions guys im a bit of a newbie


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

star321 said:


> thanks for the replies guys. With the Jin its directly/indirectly from the supplier should be the pharma grade. Then Geno I am getting through a friend and he did say that it is the pharma grade. Do u know if it comes premixed and ready to inject? sorry for the questions guys im a bit of a newbie


Jin is not the original and is not pharma grade, if the Geno from pfizer? if not then it is not pharma grade


----------



## star321 (Feb 16, 2013)

I have seen a link from the Genscii site that directed me to Europharm. Will that not be an official distributor?


----------



## B-50 (Jan 20, 2008)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/213651-genuine-jintropin-10-iu.html

if u can get hold of this then its real


----------



## star321 (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks. will check


----------



## star321 (Feb 16, 2013)

What would u guys suggest best way to use as a beginner? Initially i want to lose a bit of fat then maybe build more muscle later on. I plan for running for 6 months. 2 months at 2iu 5 days out of 7 and then for 4 months 4iu 5 days out of 7. Is that good for a beginner? I have done a lot of research on this. Also im prone to gyno what would u guys recommend im thinking B6 and tamoxifen u think it will be enough? Thanks for the help


----------



## B-50 (Jan 20, 2008)

yes that dose will be fine u stacking gh with test or just gh ?


----------



## star321 (Feb 16, 2013)

Will be doing just hgh. Might do test in the last three months but will see how I feel. Im not really looking to build a lot of size just want to look a lot more leaner. Thanks for the help


----------



## star321 (Feb 16, 2013)

DO u know when the best time to take it? I was thinking before bed, then when i move to 4 ius then 2 iu before bed and 2 iu in the morning empty stomach. Does it matter if you do it in the muscles or fat of stomach?


----------



## B-50 (Jan 20, 2008)

in my opinion best time is middle of the night but most people wont get up just for jab ( i do lol) then pre bed or when wake up 4 iu still small dose so would bang all in one

difference is release time stick wit stomach


----------



## star321 (Feb 16, 2013)

thanks again lol. One more question should i be taking t3? is it recommended or can i just run without?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

star321 said:


> thanks again lol. One more question should i be taking t3? is it recommended or can i just run without?


you can run without, there is a theory you need a thyroid drug as GH effects the output but this has never been proven in studies. my endo told me once that this was BS and if it was true when they prescribe GH to children and adults they would prescribe thyroid meds but they don't......if you have family history this is a different story though.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I think T3 does help with protein turnover and personaly find (as you would expect)it helps to accelerate fat burning whilst the Gh frees up fat for use as energy.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

biglbs said:


> I think T3 does help with protein turnover and personaly find (as you would expect)it helps to accelerate fat burning whilst the Gh frees up fat for use as energy.


this is correct but you do not NEED it when you run GH


----------



## B-50 (Jan 20, 2008)

as pscarb said no need for it had been on gh for a while had test done thyroid level in norm , but it will make gh more effective when stacked together even dose at 12,5 mcg a day will make difference and then we need slin to make magic happen :thumb :as a beginer gh on its own its enough


----------



## Minty888 (Jul 25, 2012)

what's likely to happen if you have a lower than normal thyroid activity, and take smaller amounts of GH say 1 iu a day but taking it long term for age rejuvenation,


----------



## B-50 (Jan 20, 2008)

nothing then if u think bout 1iu i cant seepoint using at all unless u re 9st lass prepering for show lol


----------



## Minty888 (Jul 25, 2012)

thanks I'm definatly not a lass, but 1iu to 2iu is the recommended amount for old farts like me to take it back up to what it was in late teens and early twenties, not for BBing

but i am also on 150mcg levothyroxine a day for low thyroid,


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Minty888 said:


> thanks I'm definatly not a lass, but 1iu to 2iu is the recommended amount for old farts like me to take it back up to what it was in late teens and early twenties, not for BBing
> 
> but i am also on 150mcg levothyroxine a day for low thyroid,


in my opinion you are better off with GHRP/GHRH peptides that create a Natural GH pulse from your body


----------



## Minty888 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi PScarb, Thanks for the input, but i wonder if at my age (i'm 68) my pituitary can produce enough of a pulse from GHRP/GHRH,

its probably normally only 15% to 20% of the amount that is produced by a 20 year old,? how much would those peptides increase it by

any info especially on dosages would be appreciated,


----------



## star321 (Feb 16, 2013)

with hgh does it need to be stored in the fridge? or only when mixed also i have read to use it with bacteriostatic water?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Minty888 said:


> Hi PScarb, Thanks for the input, but i wonder if at my age (i'm 68) my pituitary can produce enough of a pulse from GHRP/GHRH,
> 
> its probably normally only 15% to 20% of the amount that is produced by a 20 year old,? how much would those peptides increase it by
> 
> any info especially on dosages would be appreciated,


Now this is interesting,are there any studies of folk this age?

Also god bless you my friend,for looking for 'more'from life,reps done


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

star321 said:


> with hgh does it need to be stored in the fridge? or only when mixed also i have read to use it with bacteriostatic water?


Yes keep chilled,once mixed use within a week if in plain water,if bacs it will last upto 14 days


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

biglbs said:


> Now this is interesting,are there any studies of folk this age?
> 
> Also god bless you my friend,for looking for 'more'from life,reps done


I'm also interested in this, been runing gh for 12 months and felt some positive benifits, switch

over to peps for the last four weeks and not as good..... maybe need to give it more time.....


----------



## star321 (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks for the reply guys. Is it better to take it before sleep or first thing in the morning? I am 29 years of age i have read that it could affect ur natural production if u take it in the night


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

raptordog said:


> I'm also interested in this, been runing gh for 12 months and felt some positive benifits, switch
> 
> over to peps for the last four weeks and not as good..... maybe need to give it more time.....


What were you doing dose wise and now what are you doing and why not as good?(that was good a?)


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

star321 said:


> Thanks for the reply guys. Is it better to take it before sleep or first thing in the morning? I am 29 years of age i have read that it could affect ur natural production if u take it in the night


It suppresses natty every time you take it,depends on age as to what the balance is,normaly best with peps,defo for you at 29


----------



## Minty888 (Jul 25, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Now this is interesting,are there any studies of folk this age?
> 
> Also god bless you my friend,for looking for 'more'from life,reps done


Hi Biglbs i'm really touched by your reply,

Thank you


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

biglbs said:


> What were you doing dose wise and now what are you doing and why not as good?(that was good a?)


Hi big man how you doing....hope you and the family are well. :thumbup1:

Basicly just used gh for the feel good aspect of things, general aches pains and protection from injuries etc, never exspected any muscle gain from it not at 2iu a day anyway ( makes me smile ...people jumping on gh to get massive, that aint going to happen), there are other basic meds to cover that, test etc. besides my pockets are not deep enuff for gh at higher doses lol. :whistling:

Ran hyge or gentropin-aqx ( no noticable diffrence between the two, both on par) at 2iu 5 on 2 off.

Switched to the ghrp-2 and CJC1295 without DAC following Pete's protocol, 3 shots a day. Few aches and pain creeping back in and don't seem to have the same spring in the step if you know what I mean.

Going to give it a month or so, if things don't improve I will switch back, I had this worry about the peps, if it gives natty gh pulse release is this still viable at 50 years old when your pituitary gland is on its ar*e so to speak.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

raptordog said:


> Hi big man how you doing....hope you and the family are well. :thumbup1:
> 
> Basicly just used gh for the feel good aspect of things, general aches pains and protection from injuries etc, never exspected any muscle gain from it not at 2iu a day anyway ( makes me smile ...people jumping on gh to get massive, that aint going to happen), there are other basic meds to cover that, test etc. besides my pockets are not deep enuff for gh at higher doses lol. :whistling:
> 
> ...


Yes mate,all good and you and yours too i hope!

Sometime peps can take a while to settle,i took a few months ,made my tired at first then settles.

Are you happy regarding quality of product?

Are you using enough,perhaps up the dose,i have found with a few people of differing lean mass that it is quite important to up dose,i cannot 'feal'it working and do not get the same 'warm'feeling on 100mcg of each,i actualy need 200mcg then i feel benefits,it seems fairly critical imo.


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

biglbs said:


> Yes mate,all good and you and yours too i hope!
> 
> Sometime peps can take a while to settle,i took a few months ,made my tired at first then settles.
> 
> ...


Mite give that ago, after all its not really exspensive, not compared to gh anyhow.

I seem to remember reading somewhere that the peps where more frequency related than

dose ie more shots instead of more volume in mgs.

Would still like to know the effects of age on the peps performance, also say for instance

we took 6 shots aday with 3 hrs spacing would the gland become exhausted and not give out

the same volume of gh release. :confused1:

With gh shots it of course does not matter on natty gh release has it just adds to whatever

is there to start with so if taking for instance 2iu per day then you know for sure you are

getting that even if your producing zero natty.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

raptordog said:


> Mite give that ago, after all its not really exspensive, not compared to gh anyhow.
> 
> I seem to remember reading somewhere that the peps where more frequency related than
> 
> ...


Thanks for reps mate.

Frequency is indeed important for best results upto 5 times in 24hrs,dose is important in-so-much as you need enough,but more than enough will give only according to the law of diminshing returns.Now the given rule is it does not exhaust the gland,however i am starting to think it needs to get used to maximul pulse after years of not doing so,hence the 2 or 3 month time to adapt(for some) to it if never used before.

I have to say that once you have been using it then come off,for a month or so ,it takes a few weeks for sleep to go back into natty state,i found myself awakening far more in that month.

However once i went back on firstly i adapted to it within a couple of days and secondly i slept better within days too.It is an odd one and may differ person to person,perhaps Paul can help with age related advice ,especialy of the older Gent? @Pscarb?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

frequency of injections is far more important than dose but this i mean 3 x 100mcg of both GHRP-2/Mod GRF will yeild far better results than one 300mcg injection of both, the saturation dose is 1mcg per kg most round this up to 100mcg.

for anyone starting on peptides once you have chosen the peptides you want to use (GHRP-2, GHRP-6 or Ipremalin) along with Mod GRF 1-29 then i would suggest to start with saturation dose once per day before bed then move up to am before meal1, PWO and before bed....


----------



## star321 (Feb 16, 2013)

pscarb when would u recommend the best time to inject hgh for a beginner? would u say before bed will be ok?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

star321 said:


> pscarb when would u recommend the best time to inject hgh for a beginner? would u say before bed will be ok?


yes before bed is a very good option


----------



## star321 (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks guys u have been very helpful


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> frequency of injections is far more important than dose but this i mean 3 x 100mcg of both GHRP-2/Mod GRF will yeild far better results than one 300mcg injection of both, the saturation dose is 1mcg per kg most round this up to 100mcg.
> 
> for anyone starting on peptides once you have chosen the peptides you want to use (GHRP-2, GHRP-6 or Ipremalin) along with Mod GRF 1-29 then i would suggest to start with saturation dose once per day before bed then move up to am before meal1, PWO and before bed....


But have you any knowlege on older guys ,such as the 68yr old gentleman asking if his pulse would still function as well,i have read nothing on the subject,have you buddy?I do not know if the even is anything.Is DAT's site gonna come back on ,do you know?


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

Starting monday going to up the frequency to 5 shots per day, so.......

6.am.........=1

10am........=2

2pm..........=3

6pm..........=4

10pm........=5

Going to keep at the 100mcg dose of both peps for now, see how thing go then possibly up the dose to 200mcg

once I have a better judgement on the effects.

Only problem I can see with this 5 a day frequency protocol is staying away from feeding times.

am I correct there needs to be a 1 hour window between pre & post meal times......


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

raptordog said:


> Starting monday going to up the frequency to 5 shots per day, so.......
> 
> 6.am.........=1
> 
> ...


Pre yes,dependent on meal a bit but yes,after jab well leave 30 mins anytime after that will not do harm but will sill blunt pulse a bit,best to leave longer for fat loss,however you need to live too.


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

True mate.... :thumbup1: ........ its going to be hard to fit it all into one day.

Don't want to screw up meal times trying, thats like a bricklayer mixing the motor then not having enuff bricks...... 

All the steds/ peps/ gh in the world are jack sh*t without the food.

Think it mite be wise to order some micro fine slin pins 31g/ 0.5ml in stead of the standard. :whistling:

Reminds me of the advert thats all over the place "part of your 5 a day"........... :lol:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

biglbs said:


> But have you any knowlege on older guys ,such as the 68yr old gentleman asking if his pulse would still function as well,i have read nothing on the subject,have you buddy?I do not know if the even is anything.Is DAT's site gonna come back on ,do you know?


Dats site is back up and running,

This snippet is from this thread concerning anti-aging & longevity for peptides and GH....

http://www.datbtrue.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?32-Anti-aging-GH-GHRH-amp-Ghrelin-mimetics-(i.e.-GHS)



> Rudman et al. (175) addressed the question of whether GH replacement in the elderly might have functional benefits. They administered GH chronically to elderly men for 6 months and found improvements in body composition and skin thickness that were consistent with reversal of the aging process (175). Unfortunately, adverse side effects such as carpal tunnel syndrome and gynecomastia were relatively common (175). However, the incidence of adverse events is reduced if lower doses of GH are used (176 -178).


So in simple terms yes GHRP/GHRH use will help with the more mature gentleman


----------



## star321 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi guys another question for u pros. Im thinking bout running a test cycle with the hgh. Now im super prone to gyno so i guess il get the gyno with test and hgh. Im planning on running aromedex every other day with vitamn b 6 u guys think this will be sufficient or will i need somthing to stop/prevent the hgh gyno? With regards to the cycle i wanna do just test. I have run a cycle before but that was years ago. Also would u recommend doing the steroid cycle at the beginning/middle/end. Sorry for all the questions but i really wanna get clued up before i start.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

star321 said:


> Hi guys another question for u pros. Im thinking bout running a test cycle with the hgh. Now im super prone to gyno so i guess il get the gyno with test and hgh. Im planning on running aromedex every other day with vitamn b 6 u guys think this will be sufficient or will i need somthing to stop/prevent the hgh gyno? With regards to the cycle i wanna do just test. I have run a cycle before but that was years ago. Also would u recommend doing the steroid cycle at the beginning/middle/end. Sorry for all the questions but i really wanna get clued up before i start.


Copy and paste into a new thread mate,you will get far more help...


----------



## star321 (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks will do


----------



## Minty888 (Jul 25, 2012)

Minty888 said:


> Hi Biglbs i'm really touched by your reply,
> 
> Thank you





biglbs said:


> Now this is interesting,are there any studies of folk this age?
> 
> Also god bless you my friend,for looking for 'more'from life,reps done


Hi Biglbs, i had intended dropping you an IM earlier but can't as i don't have enough privileges, more from life yes, i have started HGH as i already had that when i wrote the first post, also quite a few other things suggested on a longevity forum I'm on,

also more from life, i'm moving to Mexico in a few months ive been out there twice in the last year, and now making it permenant, everything is legal there including driving without a licence !

also i have a lost gold mine to find :>)

take care have a long life


----------



## championalex (Jun 2, 2013)

Hello Pscarb how are you. I have noticed you know a ton of info about this stuff and I m 24 and dont know much about HGH becuase I do weightlifting and cardio/boxng and wanted to get stronger. Ive seen how to cycle it but I needed an experts advice on this because I heard taking HGH such as serostin, jin, genotropin and hygetropin can all make the nipple area become enlarged into a breast (gyno/ gynecomastia).

This is something I want to completely avoid and stay away from because it worries me to a huge point. I wanted to ask you if this was a myth or is possible in all HGHs because if it was possible how can they allow kids to recieve geno/IGF growth if it can give their kids breasts

I am interested in growing new muscle cells for maximum strength gains with lifting from a PED and was also looking for a PED that can help me push past my endurance levels while doing mma/ boxing

(to be simple) A PED for strength and endurance without gyno effects

Do you know any PED/HGH that doesnt give this gyno and if all the HGH do and its not a myth, can you please recommend any of the safest performance enhancers/supplements you know or used that can boost muscle growth while doing weights.

Thanks Pscarb


----------



## championalex (Jun 2, 2013)

can you help me with my post Raptordog, thanks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

championalex said:


> Hello Pscarb how are you. I have noticed you know a ton of info about this stuff and I m 24 and dont know much about HGH becuase I do weightlifting and cardio/boxng and wanted to get stronger. Ive seen how to cycle it but I needed an experts advice on this because I heard taking HGH such as serostin, jin, genotropin and hygetropin can all make the nipple area become enlarged into a breast (gyno/ gynecomastia).
> 
> This is something I want to completely avoid and stay away from because it worries me to a huge point. I wanted to ask you if this was a myth or is possible in all HGHs because if it was possible how can they allow kids to recieve geno/IGF growth if it can give their kids breasts
> 
> ...


It is true that you can get a form of Gyno from prolactin with GH I suffer from it when I spike the GH to high to quickly, many do not suffer from this and although the symptoms are similar in nature to normal Gyno it is not the same, it certainly is not something most suffer from with GH.

In saying all that GH will not increase strength to any degree, if you want strength then you need to look at anabolic s or a SARM like Osterine but diet is key with strength as it is with building muscle.


----------

